# Any issues raised by CO IF form 1023 (notification of incorrect answers)



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Friends,

Has any of you come across/faced any issues raised by CO if form 1023 (notification of incorrect answers) was submitted? Does it delay visa approval?

Thanks...


----------



## devendraksingh (Mar 25, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Has any of you come across/faced any issues raised by CO if form 1023 (notification of incorrect answers) was submitted? Does it delay visa approval?
> 
> Thanks...


Hi Karan, I am laso in the same situation. Today I noticed that I had filled my wife's name incorretly in visa application..now I have to fill form 1023 but I could not find any option to upload the same in "Attach Document" link... kindly advise..


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

No worries..

fill up form 1023, scan and email to [email protected]

Include following info in subject line:

• full name
• date of birth
• passport number
• at least one of the following:
• the file reference number
• Transaction Reference Number (if lodged online) 
or 
• the request ID

Cheers


----------



## devendraksingh (Mar 25, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> No worries..
> 
> fill up form 1023, scan and email to [email protected]
> 
> ...


Thanks Karan.. one more query did you receive any acknowledgement after sending 1023.. did you apply for your visa before 01-July-12 or after... I have applied it on 31-Aug-2012...


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

I sent it with all other docs, so no separate notifcn..I applied on Jun 23..


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> I sent it with all other docs, so no separate notifcn..I applied on Jun 23..


karan,
what do u think is it necessary to inform CO about address change and secondary applicants job change..
i am a little confused regarding this as i think one thing will lead to another and will eventually delay my visa processing..

please suggest..

cheers,
R.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Buddy,

I informed about address change (as a mistake and not change in circumstances) as soon as I sent my documents as I realized my mistake immediately. It did not delay the proceeding at all. It is always better to share the CORRECT and UP TO DATE info with them.

Cheers


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> I informed about address change (as a mistake and not change in circumstances) as soon as I sent my documents as I realized my mistake immediately. It did not delay the proceeding at all. It is always better to share the CORRECT and UP TO DATE info with them.
> 
> Cheers


thanks for the prompt reply..
well address change should not be a problem but change of job i think could create some problem for me..
the situation is i have applied on 23rd june and my wife who is a secondary applicant changed her job on 12th june..
now while filing the visa application we did not mention her new job as we had no documents of new new job, not even the offer letter.
now the CO as changed the status of my wifes' documents as met.
so i am a little skeptical regarding change of job of a secondary applicant.

Cheers


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

That's a tricky situation..not sure what would be the right answer :-(


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> thanks for the prompt reply..
> well address change should not be a problem but change of job i think could create some problem for me..
> the situation is i have applied on 23rd june and my wife who is a secondary applicant changed her job on 12th june..
> now while filing the visa application we did not mention her new job as we had no documents of new new job, not even the offer letter.
> ...


You don't need to inform your CO about job changes. Remember that your experience is only counted up to the date that you lodged your visa, so any changes to your job will not increase nor decrease your points. Had you applied under the new system, then it would have mattered but it makes no difference to applications lodged prior to July 1 2012. Based on what you have stated, are my right in assuming that your wife had not even started her new job at the time you applied for your visa? If that's the case, it's even more irrelevant because how can you declare a new job if you are not even sure that you have it and do not even have an offer letter in hand.

As a rule of thumb, you need to inform your CO of anything that could impact the outcome of your application and the key information included in your application e.g a new addition to the family, marriage, change of name, etc.

I certainly did not inform my CO when I changed job nor when I moved countries. I did inform my agent but in his own words, 'there is no need to inform DIAC of such minor changes because it makes no difference to your application and the information was correct at the time you submitted it.'


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> You don't need to inform your CO about job changes. Remember that your experience is only counted up to the date that you lodged your visa, so any changes to your job will not increase nor decrease your points. Had you applied under the new system, then it would have mattered but it makes no difference to applications lodged prior to July 1 2012. Based on what you have stated, are my right in assuming that your wife had not even started her new job at the time you applied for your visa? If that's the case, it's even more irrelevant because how can you declare a new job if you are not even sure that you have it and do not even have an offer letter in hand.
> 
> As a rule of thumb, you need to inform your CO of anything that could impact the outcome of your application and the key information included in your application e.g a new addition to the family, marriage, change of name, etc.
> 
> I certainly did not inform my CO when I changed job nor when I moved countries. I did inform my agent but in his own words, 'there is no need to inform DIAC of such minor changes because it makes no difference to your application and the information was correct at the time you submitted it.'


WOW..thanks a ton buddy..u have helped me take some burden off my chest.. 
so is it important to inform CO about address change?


----------



## mustafaa (Jul 6, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> No worries..
> 
> fill up form 1023, scan and email to [email protected]
> 
> ...


Hi Karan,

I sent my Form1023 today to [email protected], but i got a email back with my attached form and from the text mentioned in the email, it seems that for online application they are not accepting any documents to be received on this email id. Below is some text from the email.

"
SkillSelect applications lodged online with DIAC from 1 July 2012

If you have lodged a Skilled Migration visa application through the online SkillSelect system (subclass 189, 190 or 489), after 1 July 2012 you should log in to your EOI Homepage for further information. 

All document attachments for applications lodged using SkillSelect must be submitted using the online system. Documents should not be sent by post to processing centres or by email to this mailbox. 

The SkillSelect website includes answers to frequently asked questions (FAQs) on the Points Based Skilled Migration subclasses introduced on 1 July 2012. 
See: SkillSelect

Applications lodged with DIAC pre-1 July 2012 

Emails should only be sent to this mailbox if your GSM visa application:
•was lodged with the department before 1 July 2012; or 
•was a paper application lodged with the department after that date; and 
•has not been allocated to a visa processing officer. 

Documents included in your email in support of a paper application have been received and attached to your GSM visa application. 

If your enquiry relates to one of the following subjects, you will be responded to shortly:
•Request for copy of acknowledgement letter, or letter for Medicare purposes
•Request to withdraw a GSM application
•Request for a refund of the Visa Application Charge in relation to a GSM application;
•Advice of an addition to your family 
•Bridging Visa matter.

Any other GSM post-lodgement enquiries will not be responded to from this mailbox. For further enquiries please refer to the information provided below. 
"

Can someone please guide me how to upload form 1023 as there is no option available, or do i have to wait till CO assignment.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes, by reading the text you have give, it seems that they no more entertain docs sent to this email id. I suggest you call DIAC office in Australia (I think it is in Adelaide) and explain your situation (if you call them during their morning hours around the time they open, your call will have better chances of a prompt response, else you may have to be on hold for 10-15 minutes). They can guide appropriately. It will be a better option than to wait for CO allocation.

Good luck.


----------



## indijane (Dec 12, 2011)

mustafaa said:


> Hi Karan,
> 
> I sent my Form1023 today to [email protected], but i got a email back with my attached form and from the text mentioned in the email, it seems that for online application they are not accepting any documents to be received on this email id. Below is some text from the email.
> 
> ...


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

indijane said:


> mustafaa said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Karan,
> ...


----------

